# American Pickers nonsense.



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 9, 2011)

Anyone see the American Pickers show the other night where they bought the obviously fake Civil War buckle with the bullet in it for $50 then they said they supposedly sold it for $200?
 The buckle was an obvious repro with no patina and the bullet was a dug original with patina. The bullet had no deformation at all. This is probably one of the oldest noob fakes in relic collecting.
 Question is 'is everyone associated with that show's production so clueless they fall for the most obvious fakes' or 'is the whole show just filled scripted fabrications'. 

 Makes you really question (more) any marriage of collecting and tv production.

 Now, who knows how many poor suckers are going to buy those faked bullet-buckles thinking they must be real if they sold for $200 on tv?

 They had already pulled one great faux pas on that series earlier when they proudly sold a grave marker. Something even most beginners know not to do. Bet they got some nice mail on that one.


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 9, 2011)

That was hilarious! One of many blunders I have noticed all in the name of entertainment. My favorite was one of the first ones when they ran into the guy with thousands of movie posters,called there expert friend, found out they were going to make a killing and bought only a few and left. Probably had to save room in the van incase they ran into an antique hot dog cooker or something really exciting. Anything but reality. Pawn stars is even more scripted in their B.S.. Both are fun to watch but I hate that people that have no idea are thinking this crap is reality. How sick do you think pawn shop owners are of someone walking in with an old monopoly game or 80 yr. old book asking when the expert is showing up?


----------



## Plumbata (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> Question is 'is everyone associated with that show's production so clueless they fall for the most obvious fakes' or 'is the whole show just filled scripted fabrications'.


 
 I've only seen a few episodes, and hate the show as much as any other BS reality TV series. It is all obviously scripted. All fabricated. I doubt that they actually ever buy or sell anything, they just borrow other people's antiques and pay them rent and a few minutes of fame for using their stuff. It is pretty sickening, honestly, and so bogus it makes me want to vomit. One of the episodes depicted them using the services of some antiques appraiser with antique guides all over her converted living room. She knew nothing about the black Americana andiron until she searched on the internet. 

 WTF is that about? Trying to insinuate that in order to know antiques you need to own 1000+ price guides and have a sign in front of your house claiming that you appraise stuff? Telling the common watchers that they don't have the resources to adequately value their valuables? Seriously?

 Of the 2 episodes of Pawn Stars I saw, it is clear that it is all scripted nonsense as well. I saw those idiots "buy" 2 Victorian replica halberds, perhaps even early 20th century stage props, for what the person who brought them in paid for them in Las Vegas; something like 125 a piece. They then had some "expert" come on and say that they were worth 900 or so together. I about broke my friend's TV set when I saw that crap.

 I paid 540 for my original 17th century Austrian halberd (a very good deal, BTW), and have watched the market for years. The fakes/repros, if sold as what they were, are worth around 100-150, perhaps 200 max. More if you get uneducated bidders who are misled into thinking they are from the 15th-17th century, which is what a lot of dishonest clowns try to do.

 I hate Antiques Roadshow too, go figure. It is all crap.

 These shows are an utter disservice to real antique collectors.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Feb 9, 2011)

Which brings me back to the idea of a reality bottle show. Now, why did we want that again?????


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 9, 2011)

> Which brings me back to the idea of a reality bottle show. Now, why did we want that again?????


 
 I was hoping people would get the hint but I didnt want to say it explicitly. I almost got away with it[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> is the whole show just filled scripted fabrications'.


 Yes


----------



## luckiest (Feb 9, 2011)

I sometimes get the feeling that someone out there is trying to kill interest in antiques rather than the other way around.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> I sometimes get the feeling that someone out there is trying to kill interest in antiques rather than the other way around.


What's the other way around? Kill the someone who's not?[][][]
 Sorry, I couldn't resist.[][]


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Feb 9, 2011)

The show is entertaining enough, but some of the CRAP they get freaked out over kills me. Rusted up garbage oil signs and trashed bikes? Geez! The morons that have junk piled all over their property should be jailed for creating an illegal dump. It's too much for me to watch them refuse to sell something that should be sold for scrap.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Feb 9, 2011)

> watch them refuse to sell something that should be sold for scrap


 
 It seems like many of the horders have some metal issues. It appears the kids or other family end up dealing with the mess after they die.
 I think if you had junk like that in your yard here the city/county would haul it off and send you a bill.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2011)

When the pickers walk up to the door of a place they supposedly just saw from the road, introduce themselves and say, "We were just driving past and saw all this stuff in your yard.  We would wondering if you might have some of these items you would sell and if we could look."  Oh, look there just happens to be cameras on your lawn filming us driving up.  I don't know about you, but most of my relatives ..as great as they are, would not tell a couple of strangers..."Yeah, just come on in and go through all my stuff". "Want to complain about how unreasonable I am about prices on camera...sure go ahead"
 And those folks on Pawn Stars..."I have something very valuable...I think I will take it to a pawn shop to get the best price!"
 I guess a lot of folks just suspend belief when watching these shows.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> Yeah, just come on in and go through all my stuff".


I loved the one where they pulled up, knocked on the door and got told to get the H out. That guy not only saw the camera crew but had to sign a release form, no?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Feb 9, 2011)

Who the hell cares if it's real or if it's not, its Entertainment man! and I will keep watching it. [8D]


----------



## appliedlips (Feb 9, 2011)

I agree with you Rick, it is entertaining and I always watch it. I am sure I watching nothing but bottle digging shows if they had two episodes a day even thought I am opposed to them.


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2011)

Since I commented on them it is obvious I have watched it.  I guess I am just getting to be a crabby old lady...a bit early mind you..
 I think I just get aggravated by those hand full of folks that think these shows and others are real. They are out there.
 I was riding in a car with a woman a couple years ago when she started telling me about the guy that went to a bar, met a beautiful woman, and woke up in a tub of ice with his kidneys missing.  Normally I try to be tactful but I just blurted out.."You can't  really believe that".  She did, completely! 
 My best friend tried to explain to her elderly mother that the stories in the National Enquirer were not always truthful.  She believed they were until the day she died because, "They could not print it if it was not true".


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> The show is entertaining enough, but some of the CRAP they get freaked out over kills me. Rusted up garbage oil signs and trashed bikes? Geez! The morons that have junk piled all over their property should be jailed for creating an illegal dump. It's too much for me to watch them refuse to sell something that should be sold for scrap.


 
  I guess this disproves the old saying "One mans trash is another mans treasure"  

 Then again I'm glad opinions and beauty have many different facets.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> met a beautiful woman, and woke up in a tub of ice with his kidneys missing.


Another TV show, Urban Legends. People got to start taking TV AND what people say here with a grain of salt. Then the universe would get back in sinc.
 You know what I'm hinting at, right?
 Well, of coarse not you personally Melinda.Your good.


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2011)

It's frustrating to know the truth.. it's doubly so to only know _some_ of the truth.
 It's not in everyone's nature, though, to question, doubt, or verify, probably because this is the easiest thing to do, or the default setting of the many mentally mushy. 
 I'm sure the majority of viewers of shows like this are under the impression that they're getting an education from it. Same with everything else on TV and in the media in general. People usually believe all this baloney, propaganda, and "expert info" from "experts".. ..the truth is out there, but people disappear when they know too much.. []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

> People usually believe all this baloney, propaganda, and "expert info" from "experts".


Hey, I try!


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 9, 2011)

Some people believe THIS  [8|]


----------



## Brandons Bottles (Feb 9, 2011)

I personally like these shows because they still have educational value of America's history. Most of the shows are staged. They'll practice without the cameras rolling and then with the cameras rolling. I went to the website for pawn stars a while back and they said send an email of what you want to sell/ pawn and you can be on the show if they have enough interest in it. so its real people and real items but just staged. I watch it for the information, which i believe was its original purpose. quote from American Pickers : "We tell the History of America- One piece at a time"


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2011)

> Well, of coarse not you personally Melinda.Your good.


 Thank you...


----------



## bostaurus (Feb 9, 2011)

> Some people believe THIS


 In Louisiana we used to have the Bopotomus Festival in honor of the bopotomus.  A hog/hippo looking creature that lived in the deep woods and lived off of naugas.  The became rare when most of the naugas were hunted for their skins...naugahyde.  Honest.  I know someone who has seen one!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 9, 2011)

Cyber, please! I'm to depressed. Please stop making me laugh!


----------



## Blackglass (Feb 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: appliedlips
> 
> That was hilarious! One of many blunders I have noticed all in the name of entertainment. My favorite was one of the first ones when they ran into the guy with thousands of movie posters,called there expert friend, found out they were going to make a killing and bought only a few and left. Probably had to save room in the van incase they ran into an antique hot dog cooker or something really exciting. Anything but reality. Pawn stars is even more scripted in their B.S.. Both are fun to watch but I hate that people that have no idea are thinking this crap is reality. How sick do you think pawn shop owners are of someone walking in with an old monopoly game or 80 yr. old book asking when the expert is showing up?


 
 On that same episode, they "found" a whole lot of prohibition-era labled whiskey flasks, worth $8-$20 a piece, and just through them back under the stage floor....I was like " If you guys don't want them, can I buy them?"....


----------



## rockbot (Feb 9, 2011)

Whats a TV?


----------



## glass man (Feb 10, 2011)

PEOPLE WOULD LIE TO US ON THE TUBE?[&o]

 I WISH RICK AND ME COULD DIG A BIG PIT ,PUT IN BOTTLES AHEAD OF TIME AND ACT LIKE WE WERE JUST FINDING THEM WEEK AFTER WEEK..GET PAID A MILLION APIECE A YEAR  AND WITH THE RICK'S HUMOR IT WOULD BE A HIT..I WOULD BE HIS KINDA STARIGHT MAN [WOULD NEED SOME MEDS!]

 EVERY OTHER WEEK A TOW TRUCK OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT WOULD HAVE TO PULL MY FAT BUTTOCKS OUTTA THE HOLE..I WOULD COME UP GRINNING HOLDING A GREAT BOTTLE EACH TIME![][8D][8D] JAMIE


----------



## ballyhooligan (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry to bring up an old thread, but the people from American Pickers do legitimately purchase antiques from people on the show. There are a lot of scripted elements, especially the idea that any of the "free picking" taped stuff was not pre-arranged, as are the little side stories, but they are legitimately buying antiques.. and you can purchase them from them at their shop.  There are people with properties full of crap that are just beging for them to come visit them. 

 In one episode, I saw something in the background of one of these people's homes that I wanted.  I did some research, tracked the guy down, and got in contact with him.  He was offered $800 by the pickers for the piece in question, but declined it.  I offered him $1200, and I was able to make my purchase. I've tried unsuccessfully to track down a few other people to buy some stuff I saw featured on the show.

 As for Pawn Stars, yeah... it's bullshit.


----------



## RedGinger (Mar 28, 2011)

Some of those old bikes really are worth restoring.  I'm not really into the show.  It was interesting to see some old crocks they found, but they pass right by the bottles.  I find the pair kind of annoying and I don't like when they take someone for an item they know nothing about.  I know they have to make a profit, but sometimes, it's a bit much.


----------



## surfaceone (Mar 28, 2011)

> but sometimes, it's a bit much.Â


 
 Hey Lauren,

 Then you ain't seen Larry The Cable Guy does Some Historical Stuff, or whatever that show does. Too much for me...


----------



## coreya (Mar 28, 2011)

[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif] Thats just to funny cyberdigger!!!!!!!!     [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------

